# W-LAN einrichten! Mit Windows XP Pro und Home



## fourns (9. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

ich soll bei nem Bekannten ein W-LAN einrichten. Jetzt hat er mir erzählt, dass er einen Laptop hat (Windows XP Home) und einen PC (Windows XP Pro).

Geht das denn dann überhaupt mit dem Laptop? Die Home Edition hat doch eingeschränkte Rechte was das Netzwerk betrifft, oder nicht?

Was für Hardware würdet Ihr hier empfehlen? Gerade was den Access Point betrifft? Im Grunde würde ja so ein D-Link Teil reichen, oder?

Ist es schwer so ein W-Lan aufzubauen? Habe bisher nur ein normales Netzwerk hier eingerichtet.

Bin für jede Antwort dankbar!

Grüsse

Markus Pfänder


----------



## SixDark (9. Dezember 2004)

Hi!

Soweit ich weiß, hat die Home nur eingeschränkte Möglichkeiten was Benutzerrechte etc. angeht, soll heißen zumindest bei deren Einstellungen.

W-LAN mit beiden sollte kein Problem darstellen. Nur wenn er auch das Internet über W-LAN nutzen möchte, sollte er einen W-LAN-Router kaufen. Die ohne integriertem Modem sind billiger als die mit... Muß man halt überlegen.

Ansonsten die Beschreibung genau lesen, da sollte alles klar sein. Ich würde auch nicht sagen das es sehr schwer ist - auch nicht für einen Laien.

MfG ..::SD::..


----------



## fourns (9. Dezember 2004)

Naja, ein Laie bin ich wohl nicht mehr, allerdings ist W-Lan neuland für mich.

Wie ist das mit diesen Routern. Also DSL ist vorhanden. Kann ich den direkt ans Modem klemmen?


----------



## RealPax (9. Dezember 2004)

fourns hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Naja, ein Laie bin ich wohl nicht mehr, allerdings ist W-Lan neuland für mich.
> 
> Wie ist das mit diesen Routern. Also DSL ist vorhanden. Kann ich den direkt ans Modem klemmen?



In der Regel schon. Vergiss bitte nicht dein Netz auch entsprechend zu schützen. 
Mindestens WEP Verschlüsselung mit 128 bit besser noch WPA
MAC Filter
DHCP off
Broadcast ssid ebenfalls off.

Damit solltest du sicher genug sein.

Gruß

RealPax

PS: Home kann sich nur sehr umständlich in einer Domäne anmelden. Für ein Heim WLan reichen die Netzwerkfunktionalitäten auf jeden Fall


----------



## RealPax (10. Dezember 2004)

Hier noch ein Link, der die Unterschiede zwischen Home und Prof. erklärt.

http://www-pc.uni-regensburg.de/systemsw/WinXP/xphome1.htm

Und der offizielle Link von MS:
http://www.microsoft.com/resources/...Windows/XP/all/reskit/en-us/prhh_not_ubgb.asp


----------

